# HEEE HAWWWW



## RebelsHope (Sep 10, 2009)

My little guy, Dominique, can't manage it yet and he is 5 months now. Sounds something like a goose.




Does it take time before they can really bray or will he never be able to?

Not that I care, he is cute and a button anyway but I was just wondering.


----------



## minimule (Sep 11, 2009)

Every donk is different. His bray just be that....a honk. I had a jenny here that just made a little squeak sound, that was it.


----------



## LAZY J MINIS (Sep 13, 2009)

MY LITTLE GUY SOUNDS LIKE A SICK SQUEEKY TOY. BUT I LOVE TO HEAR HIM CALL. THERE ARE SEVERAL DONKEYS AROUND MY AREA AND EVERYONE IS DIFFERENT, I KNOW WHO IS WHO WHEN THEY START TALKING. ITS FUN TO BE TALKING TO PEOPLE WHEN THEY START AND BE ABLE TO TELL WHO IT IS.


----------



## Emily's mom (Sep 13, 2009)

I have two donkeys, and Emily has the bray down but poor Max by the time he works up into a bray he's too pooped to continue.


----------



## RebelsHope (Sep 13, 2009)

Emily's mom said:


> I have two donkeys, and Emily has the bray down but poor Max by the time he works up into a bray he's too pooped to continue.



I think that is how Dom is. . . he just . . hee.. hee.. honk. LOL. . . it is really rather sad. lol.. but he is cute none the less.


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Sep 14, 2009)

Very rarely do Gracie & Ruby (age 2) actually make true, repeating hee haws (and I mean VERY rarely!). Usually it's more honk-like, or shriek-like (if they _really_ want my attention!). They also make little "sobs" or cries when they see me and just want some spoiling and baby carrots. Whatever sounds they make, I just love to hear them





Good luck with your Hee Haws, little Dom!


----------



## GlacierRidge (Oct 22, 2009)

I have three donkeys, and all three of them are different. One is very loud, deep and ear piercing, the other is loud too, but higher pitched, and then we have Katie....who turned a year old on September 1st. She sounds....well, kinda like you mentioned...a sick goose? I thought it was because she was young, and just hadn't gotten a handle on her bray yet...but maybe by now this is her voice, and the way she will always be. Not sure. It is rather cute....but she certainly doesn't sound like the others! And like I said, she's just over a year old now, and it hasn't changed!

Angie


----------



## tifflunn (Oct 22, 2009)

Hershey sounded like a dead cow



until about a year ago


----------

